# What tuning do you use most?



## Dude5152 (Oct 28, 2007)

I personally jump from standard to down 1/2 step to drop D depending on what Song(s) I want to play.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Drop-D on both my bass and guitar.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Standard duh :smilie_flagge17: I do like to mess around with some crazy open tunings once in a while though and drop Ds always fun for some chugging riffage:rockon2:


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

I use 3 equally... standard, half step down and a whole step down.


----------



## a Pack of Wolves (Sep 5, 2007)

usually standard,but dropped and capoed alot of times


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

speaking of capos, are the dunlop one's any good? I use to have some random el cheapo brand capo and it broke:zzz:


----------



## a Pack of Wolves (Sep 5, 2007)

the dunlop's are really nice

well worth the 25 bucks or so


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Paul said:


> Why not just use whole step down all of the time, and a capo to catch the other two? You'd be able to set up the guitar definitively with the ideal gauge for whole step down tuning, and have the intonation as good as possible. To my ears, with a given gauge of strings, the intonation will not be ideal across multiple tunings.
> 
> When capo'd on the 2nd fret, you'd enjoy the advantages of a short scale instrument.


I've got a capo but I just prefer grabbin' another guitar. The way I see it there's no point having more then 1 if I'm not going to use them you know? I'm not into just leavin' them sit there and get dusty... put 'em all to work.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

I have 2 guitars, one is tuned 1/2 a step down and the other is drop B (C# standard).


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

violation said:


> I've got a capo but I just prefer grabbin' another guitar. The way I see it there's no point having more then 1 if I'm not going to use them you know? I'm not into just leavin' them sit there and get dusty... put 'em all to work.


+1 Me too. I keep one 1/2 step and one standard and my 3rd I'll use for open tunings (when I'm not feeling lazy) if I feel like playing a little Zep.... :smile:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Before I started teaching guitar there would be only one tuned to standard, one tuned to open G, and the others tuned a semi-tone down. My vocal range is low so I like to tune down. I might have been conditioned to a lower tuning anway because the family piano when I was growing up was tuned a semi-tone low. But, to my ears, many guitars sound better tuned lower.

These days most of my guitars are tuned to standard, except one or two in open G, DADGAD, or something related. The exception is the 27" scale baritone which is always at least two semi-tones lower (with medium strings) or three semi-tones lower (with heavy strings), and is often in some other strange tuning.

As for capos, I don't like spring types because they often clamp too tight. The adjustability of Shubb, Planet Waves NS, Victor, etc work better for me, though I have a couple of Kysers cut down for "virtual tunings". Planet Waves has a new spring/adjustable one ready for market (though I've had trouble getting one) which is supposed to let you set it then easily spring it on and off. 

The trouble with tuning down is getting the rest of the world to do it, LOL! I always end up tuning up to it.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Probably 8 or 9 out of ten songs I play in standard tuning.

I use drop D for a few tunes and a couple of variations of open G for slide and instrumental tunes.

The band plays in standard A 440.

I suppose it depends on the repertoire but dropping the pitch of the whole band by a half or whole step does things to the sound of the guitars that I don't really care for.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I use standard tuning the most. But as I play a lot of slide.....open G, open E, E6 (lap steel), open D, open C are all tunings that I may use on any given occasion, depending on the song. Then there is DADGAD which I use for one song in my band and two tunes in dropped D. Then there is a tuning that is a whole step down but "standard". So when I add up a set list, I play in standard tuning about 40% of the time. The rest of the time is distributed amongst the others. 
At home, it's generally standard unless I'm specifically motivated to play in another.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## bluesbird (Oct 30, 2007)

i use half down tuning live, cause it sounds better and easier to bend. I've been looking into Buzz Feiten Tuning System, which solves tuning and intonation problems.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

I use standard mostly on main guitar,Eb on another and drop the D down when I want it, other guitars are in standard as well


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

My band tunes a 1/2 step down... but I usually leave one guitar/bass tuned to standard and one tuned a 1/2 step down then drop tune when i need to.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Most of my guitars are in standard tuning but I will be changing one 1/2 step down.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

I picked standard because i mainly use that. But i've been doing some stoner metal type stuff (Kyuss, The Sword, etc...) in open-G into a Big Muff and it is unbelievable.


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

My Strat is a Eb and my Jaguar I use both Eb and E.


----------



## Rydock (Nov 1, 2007)

I mostly play in 1 step down tuning (D). Other tunings I play in are Drop-B, Drop-C, 1/2 step down, and of course standard. I have a guitar for each tuning hehehe.


----------



## Renvas (May 20, 2007)

standard, since its fast and easy, but when i got time to actually tune the guitar properly i use my Quik Tune Tuner


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i tuned to standard d for years- my voice couldnt stand up to concert pitch
in the last few years i started just tuning to 440- some tunes i do in open g, some in a- but ive learned to do most of them in standard- my voice gets progressively worse tho.


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

99% of the time I use standard but just today I used 1/2 drop for Sweet child o mine and used it for fooling around and it sounds pretty good lol.

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

Drop D 1/2 step down - C#G#C#F#A#D#

Drop D 1 whole step down - C G C F A D


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have a hard enough time with standard tuning, let alone trying to learn how to play open G or anything else.


----------



## trevorthegreat (Nov 26, 2007)

I usually use 1/2 step down because i play things like coheed and cambria sdsrewhich i wat they use in like 3 quarters of there songs... but i sometimes tune my 6 string down to B to play some good old dream theater :rockon2:


----------

